# First Cheese Cold Smoke



## louballs (Mar 18, 2013)

Was able to cold smoke some swiss, mozz, muenster, and cheddar today. I used a combo of hickory and cherry wood. I did about 2-3 hours of smoke using the cold smoke plate that I bought for the Smokin-It Model 1. It prompted me to purchase and AMNS as even in 30 degree weather the temps crept up towards 75 degrees. Here are some photos:













IMG_20130318_123404.jpg



__ louballs
__ Mar 18, 2013






The weather stopped cooperating!













IMG_20130318_165443.jpg



__ louballs
__ Mar 18, 2013


















IMG_20130318_165458.jpg



__ louballs
__ Mar 18, 2013






A nice color from the smoke!













IMG_20130318_165750.jpg



__ louballs
__ Mar 18, 2013






And vac sealed and into the fridge for a looong mellowing













IMG_20130318_171112.jpg



__ louballs
__ Mar 18, 2013


----------



## kathrynn (Mar 18, 2013)

I am smoking cheese today too! Looks great!  The wait is going to not be fun!!!:biggrin:

Kat


----------



## louballs (Mar 18, 2013)

The wait is the worst part!


----------

